# 1970 Lincoln Mark 3



## Biker Dude (May 19, 2009)

I got this car last fall just before the snow came and put it away without really looking at it. I had a little spare time this afternoon and drug it out and washed it up a little. It runs pretty good for having ancient gas in it and I was surprised to find it has a 429 motor instead of the 460 it should have had. I like the 429 better anyway. Just thought I would post a couple of pics even though it needs some body work and paint. Anyone else love these old boats or am I weird?


----------



## clearance (May 19, 2009)

I love it, stylish, power luxury and more. They don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 19, 2009)

Very cool car. I was expecting a 4 door. I always wanted one with suicide doors. Nice pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toddppm (May 19, 2009)

That's a sweet ride, I'm jealous. Did the Wisconsin winters kill the body bad? Looks ok in the pics.


----------



## DarylB (May 20, 2009)

Love the old Ghetto sleds like that. I saw an old early 70's pontiac bonneville the other day, 1st one I've seen 2dr hartop


----------



## Biker Dude (May 20, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only ancient luxury car lover on AS even if I am the only one within a 30 mile radius of my house. It's actually in pretty good shape body wise with only one rust hole in front of the rear wheel well on the driver side. It came from a collector in the twin cities who stored it for years and didn't get around to restoring it before he passed away. His daughter got it and sold it to a scrapper I know who sold it to me. I just couldn't bear to see it crushed so I saved it. Hopefully I can restore it before I die!


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 20, 2009)

:jawdrop:nice around here its called a ghetto blaster:jawdrop:tom trees


----------



## Toddppm (May 20, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> His daughter got it and sold it to a scrapper I know who sold it to me. !




She should be shot!!!!!  Did he get any others? Hopefully none that got scrapped.


----------



## Biker Dude (May 20, 2009)

He got a 66 Toronado and a 67 Cadillac Sedan De Ville also. The Toro got sold last fall and the Caddy is still sitting over by Forest Lake waiting to be Brought back to his place. I'll probably end up with the Caddy but the Lincoln is by far the nicest of the three.


----------



## Toddppm (May 21, 2009)

Good to know!

My gramps had a Toronado around that year that looked alot like that Lincoln. First car I ever got to go over 100mph in (Him driving)


----------



## Biker Dude (May 21, 2009)

I never drove the Toro so I don't know how fast it was but the Lincoln feels pretty powerful for an old boat. I'm going to have to put a can of seafoam and some fresh gas in it and drive it around for awhile to get it limbered up.


----------



## rb_in_va (May 21, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Very cool car. I was expecting a 4 door. I always wanted one with suicide doors. Nice pics, Thanks for sharing.



I've seen the Continentals with the suicide doors locally on CL. Pretty cool cars. They sure don't make them like that anymore!

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1153702577.html

Another Linc

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1134331144.html


----------



## Biker Dude (May 21, 2009)

Suicide doors rock! I would love to get my hands on the one a friend of mine has in town. It has been in his garage for 3 years and he plans to demo derby it!
I told him I would trade a chevy wagon for it but he has his heart set on smashing it up. Sometimes you just gotta shake your head and walk away.


----------



## streeter (May 23, 2009)

Reminds me of the Blues Brothers.....LOL. I love the old land barges. I think the 429 is a much better motor.....slower rod speed= better rpm.


----------



## Patrick62 (Jul 5, 2009)

*it was a dodge, sorry*



streeter said:


> Reminds me of the Blues Brothers.....LOL. I love the old land barges. I think the 429 is a much better motor.....slower rod speed= better rpm.



That one was a police car. 1974 Dodge Monaco with a hot 440 in it.


----------



## Biker Dude (Jul 6, 2009)

Elwood said:


> Our lady of blessed acceleration don't fail me now!


I love that movie even if the car is a Dodge. They also had a 68 Coupe De Ville in the movie for Murph and the Magic Tones. The Lincoln is still going strong and everybody in town thinks I'm some kind of mafia Don or something when I drive it around, LOL!


----------

